
BleepingComputer was sued and silenced for a negative review (2017) - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/announcement/bleepingcomputer/press-release/
======
badRNG
This went under the radar for many folks.

>Bleeping Computer also agreed to continue monitoring SpyHunter and to have an
open line of communication with Enigma. Any issues of concern that Bleeping
Computer becomes aware of will be communicated directly to Enigma Software
Group, and they will promptly respond to them.

So don't ever expect a critical review of ESG products in the future

